
Show HN: Zig – a Dijkstra's algorithm-inspired puzzle - karaokeyoga
http://zig.iffy.studio/
======
jastr
To call this Dijkstra inspired is an understatement! Playing this game is
literally solving Dijkstra in your browser.

------
karaokeyoga
Press space for some useful options. (These options would naturally appear
when you graduate from the 3×3 grids.)

The mobile version is a bit rough.

